# CJC 1295 DAC plus boom dose ipam during PCT



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

was planning on running peps during PCT to add any little boost i can in terms of holding on to much size as possible as well as the slight recomp benefits

given IGF is lowered during PCT i figure bringing it up for the whole duration of pct by using cjc with dac can only be a good thing

what would be the best way to dose?

i was thinking:

Ipam 700mcg - monday, wednesday and friday

Cjc 1295 with DAC 1000mcg - monday and thursday

any advices please....


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Just saw this

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/189373-cjc-1295-dac-why-is-this-bad-to-take/

guess 
google really is your friend

ill go with the w/o dac version

question now should anyone care to chime in is what yields the best results out of ipam boom dosing and just straight 100mcg x3 per day


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I took dac and loved it. My bloods are normal too following use


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> I took dac and loved it. My bloods are normal too following use


how long did you run it for mate?

was considering the ipam boom dose aswell before bed

really cba with all that pinning


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

12 weeks. But first 2 weeks were only at 2mg per week. Then I went up to 4mg per week


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> 12 weeks. But first 2 weeks were only at 2mg per week. Then I went up to 4mg per week


nice one

Do you know about ipamorelin boom dosing before bed

Do you think that ipam at 700mcg monday Wednesday Friday would be sufficient alongside 2mg cjc dac?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

How real a risk is pituary damage with dac version?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

> How real a risk is pituary damage with dac version?


From all my searching on the Internet there is literally not one piece of clinical data to suggest this could even happen..... But not that much research has been done on long term use in humans.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

SelflessSelfie said:


> From all my searching on the Internet there is literally not one piece of clinical data to suggest this could even happen..... But not that much research has been done on long term use in humans.


does seem to be a broscience type quote brought up every time of the pituitary damage without any studies linked

the thought process seems rational that forcing the body to produce gh around the clock could cause burnout

dont particularly want to be the guinea pig that relies on exogenous gh in later life because ive knackered up my pituitary

do you think running cjc with dac would have any more detrimental effect than say straight growth hormone?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Long-lasting GHRH analog CJC-1295

While the studies have demonstrated repeatedly that administration of GHRH does increase gh - growth hormone (somatropin) - secretion and amplifies the release pulse there does remain a significant drawback. GHRH has a very short half life, measured in minutes with a fairly short clearance rate measured in hours. (24) While this is a sufficient amount of time to exert a positive effect on gh - growth hormone (somatropin) - secretion, particularly if GHRH is administered multiple times a day, the result is less than optimal. (25,26)

It is for this reason that longer-lasting analogs of GHRH were researched and developed. (28) The most effective of which is CJC-1295.

Exposure of native GHRH to blood plasma results in rapid degradation. CJC-1295, a synthetic human GHRH analog avoids rapid degradation by possessing the ability to selectively and covalently bind to endogenous albumin after subcutaneous administration. Albumin possesses a half-life of 19 days in humans and so modified GHRH bound to albumin greatly extends its half-life and duration of action. (27)

In a recent (2006) study CJC-1295 was found to result in "sustained, dose-dependent increases in gh - growth hormone (somatropin) - and IGF-I levels in healthy adults and was safe and relatively well tolerated, particularly at doses of 30mcg/kg or 60 mcg/kg.


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

I've not looked much into peptides for 6 months or so (a lot seems to change in the world of peptides in that time at this stage whilst I guess it's still in its infancy to some degree), anyway last time I was on a pep course 3x 100mcg of GHRP2 & Mod GRF (I think) was the way to go rather than boom doses, which would be an addition rather than replacement to standard 3x daily jabs. The reason I stopped is like you mentioned, jabbing that often was just a ball ache, as scar tissue began to build it became difficult to jab around the stomach, so I stopped. I'd be interested in using peps again if I could get away with 3x weekly jabs as you're proposing in boom doses, otherwise, probably not. For me, the benefits were not worth the time & ball ache of all those jabs!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Big_Me said:


> I've not looked much into peptides for 6 months or so (a lot seems to change in the world of peptides in that time at this stage whilst I guess it's still in its infancy to some degree), anyway last time I was on a pep course 3x 100mcg of GHRP2 & Mod GRF (I think) was the way to go rather than boom doses, which would be an addition rather than replacement to standard 3x daily jabs. The reason I stopped is like you mentioned, jabbing that often was just a ball ache, as scar tissue began to build it became difficult to jab around the stomach, so I stopped. I'd be interested in using peps again if I could get away with 3x weekly jabs as you're proposing in boom doses, otherwise, probably not. For me, the benefits were not worth the time & ball ache of all those jabs!


thanks for the input

my main interest is to aid in keeping the fat down a bit and hold onto as much size as possible during pct

another thing that puzzles me about peps is people constantly saying "you need to be on for minimum of 4 months to see results"

wtf do these things do during that time? i mean i know the basic premise but what do you need to be on them for that amount of time?

would someone see no benefit in recovery and or physique by just using a 8 week stint?


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

I guess it's because peps don't give a transformed appearance like gear can, the differences are more difficult to see. Correct me if I'm wrong but GH, and peps, are all about cell multiplication and regeneration, so growing these new cells probably takes time, growing enough of them to make a visible difference even longer. I'm not sure of the exact process through which they help you lose fat, but that would seem to work sooner. I've done peps twice and in both instances seemed to lean up, although a barely noticeable amount (lose more fat on clen etc), within 2-3 months. both times I stopped at about the 3 month mark as all those jabs just got too much. I have used GH once, and was the leanest I've ever been, again only a 3 month course. I like the "feel good factor" using both peps and GH, and the improved sleep. But for body recomposition, IME GH is noticeably better, and the 1x per day 5 days a week jabbing is much more attainable. When you factor in the cost of GH tho, and the fcuking ridiculous difficulty I have in finding legit pharma grade stuff, I've basically given up on both, for now.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I think the significant visuals are for me at about 8 weeks....but I never carry much bf either.

Cjc dac I noticed withing a week easily!!! Going back on that once I'm back from my holidays soon. I really liked it last time.

Have you made any decisions yet??


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

@Dave_shorts where do you source your peptides mate? I've only used "peptidesUK" in the past.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> I think the significant visuals are for me at about 8 weeks....but I never carry much bf either. Cjc dac I noticed withing a week easily!!! Going back on that once I'm back from my holidays soon. I really liked it last time. Have you made any decisions yet??


im still torn between the two tbh

with dac seems far more appealing as i hate sub q injections, ill pin gear ED with no worries at all but that horrible stingy insulin pin in the belly actually p1sses me off lol

also i just cant be assed with x3 times a day pinning

finally i think the dac version would offer more benefit during pct what with the continually raised IGF levels that are usually low during pct

however im still in two minds soley because of all the people speaking of pituitary damage from the constant 'bleed' and then you get others dispelling it as a myth that it causes any damage in shorter cycles of 8-12 weeks

i can see myself going with dac version in the end

whats thought on boom dosing ipam? sunday, tuesday, thursday (days before i workout)



Big_Me said:


> @Dave_shorts where do you source your peptides mate? I've only used "peptidesUK" in the past.


thats where ill be getting mine

heard a lot of good reviews of them


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

I always fancied trying pure peptides stuff, bit more expensive the peptidesUK last time I looked, but I think pscarb rates them as 2nd best behind DATs stuff - which is the daddy - but I believe you have to import his from the US, and indeed be friends with the man himself.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

> im still torn between the two tbh
> 
> with dac seems far more appealing as i hate sub q injections, ill pin gear ED with no worries at all but that horrible stingy insulin pin in the belly actually p1sses me off lol
> 
> ...


I did boom dosing myself at 2mg pre bed. I wasn't a major fan. Used various brands but maybe ill revisit it. Would be interested to see how you do.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

> I always fancied trying pure peptides stuff, bit more expensive the peptidesUK last time I looked, but I think pscarb rates them as 2nd best behind DATs stuff - which is the daddy - but I believe you have to import his from the US, and indeed be friends with the man himself.


That's an old thread and comparison, something Paul has even noted here himself.

You dont need to be friends to order. I'm not and did easily


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> I did boom dosing myself at 2mg pre bed. I wasn't a major fan. Used various brands but maybe ill revisit it. Would be interested to see how you do.


so in my situation youd opt for the CJC with dac and ipam at normal throughout the day dosing? (100mcg AM, post workout and PM)


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Well what I did was cjc on its own. Nothing else at all (i.e. aas) for the first 6 weeks. Then I used ghrp6 x3 daily for hunger. Also, you can never really guess when your gh will spike naturally, especially with the bleed of cjc. So I opted for ghrp6 for apetite.

I'm considering cjc woth the boom dose at 2mg on training nights when im back from holidays. I just want to give it a good run!! Why not try half of each? ?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> Well what I did was cjc on its own. Nothing else at all (i.e. aas) for the first 6 weeks. Then I used ghrp6 x3 daily for hunger. Also, you can never really guess when your gh will spike naturally, especially with the bleed of cjc. So I opted for ghrp6 for apetite. I'm considering cjc woth the boom dose at 2mg on training nights when im back from holidays. I just want to give it a good run!! Why not try half of each? ?


sold

gona stick with what i outlined originally then

ill run the cjc dac at 1mg sunday and 1mg thursday

Ipam 1mg sunday, 1mg tuesday and 1mg thursday (nights before training days)

PCT doesnt start for another 12 weeks roughly so may fire this up a fortnight prior to starting pct and run it all throughout and couple weeks after totalling around 10-12 weeks


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

Keep us updated as to how it goes, may well do this myself as I've got some Ipam and GRF left, only 10 weeks till my PCT starts tho


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

> sold
> 
> gona stick with what i outlined originally then
> 
> ...


Hope it goes well man. Keep an eye on the cjc dosage. I found 4mg was when I noticed s**t quickly.


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

@Dave_shorts how were you doing the 4mg cjc? boom dosing? you mentioned earlier not being a big fan of boom dosing 2mg cjc?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

> @Dave_shorts how were you doing the 4mg cjc? boom dosing? you mentioned earlier not being a big fan of boom dosing 2mg cjc?


 Not a big fan of ipam boom dosing. However I wasn't as experienced with peptides so I'm going to revisit it.

As for the cjc. I just took 2mg twice a week. Simple really


----------

